# Feldbus Controller 750-842 Zurücksetzen?



## SKg (22 Januar 2017)

Guten Tag,


kurz voraus ich bin blutiger Wago/Codesys Anfänger, ich bin sonst mit Siemens Komponenten unterwegs. 
ich habe aus meiner Firma einen gratis Feldbus Controller 750-842 mit 6 Analog-Busklemmen bekommen unser Netzwerk Admin meinte den brauchen wir nicht mehr.
Mein erstes Problem war das der Admin die IP nicht mehr kannte und auch nicht wusste in welchen Nummernkreis das Teil unterwegs war.
Das Gerät wurde auch nicht in unserem Haus eingerichtet also haben wir auch keinerlei Software oder Schnittstellenadapter.

Also habe ich mich schlau gemacht und bin auf den BootServer zur vergabe der IP/Adresse gestoßen, ich habe die Vergabeprozedur etliche mal ausprobiert aber das teil will die IP nicht akzeptieren.
Dann habe ich mir den USB Adapter für die Serviceschnittstelle besorgt. Mit der Wago Ethernet Settings-Software habe ich dann ganz schnell die IP Adresse herausbekommen. Ich kann auch alle Analogkanäle über Modbus auslesen. Jetzt möchte ich die IP Adresse ändern aber es scheint so als wäre die IP Adressvergabe  im PFC Programm integriert weil die IP Adressvergabe via BootServer ist freigegeben und wie ober schon erwähnt akzeptiert das teil keine neuen IP Adressen.

Jetzt habe ich mir die Demo Version von Codesys heruntergeladen und Installiert nur dummerweise geht die Software nicht online.
Ich bekomme immer wieder den Fehler "Das gewählte Steuerungsprofil entspricht nicht dem des Zielsystems...."!

Woran könnte das liegen?

die Codesys Version ist 2.3.9.49 (Demo Version)

Der Firmware stand des Feldbus Controller lautet:
 FW:  04.02.03(13)
HW: 08
FWL:Ethernet V01.01.00IDX=06

P.S.: Ich schaffe es mit der Ethernet Setting-Software nur mit dem USB Adapter Daten auszulesen mit der Einstellung TCP/IP bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden" das Webinterface ist aber erreichbar.

MFG

SKG


----------



## KLM (23 Januar 2017)

Moin,
wenn Du mit Ethernet-Settings via Servicekabel drauf kommst, solltest Du auch die IP-Adresse ändern können. Auf statische IP-Adresse umstellen (nicht Boot-P) und eigene IP-Adresse einstellen. Ins Gerät schreibung und, falls nicht automatisch angestoßen, manuellen reboot durchführen. Wenn dann noch kein Ping möglich ist prüf mal Deine Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte.
IP-Adresse aus dem Programm heraus ging beim 842 glaub ich noch nicht, aber selbst wenn solltest Du das unterbinden können, indem Du der RUN-Schalter in Stopp-Position bringst.


----------



## SKg (23 Januar 2017)

Moin,
leider lässt sich die IP-Adresse nicht mit dem Seriellen Kabel ändern, den Haken "BootP-Server" abhaken funktioniert noch aber sonst ist da kein Button oder Eingabefeld. 
Der "ping" über die angegebene IP funktioniert das Webinterface funktioniert auch aber eine Verbindung mit dem "Ethernet-Settings" Tool über Ethernet funktioniert nicht.
Ich habe mal von dem Tool, Geräte im Netzwerk suchen lassen als Ergebnis bekommen ich mein LapTop mit der 192.168.146.1 und den Controller mit der 192.168.146.206 aber leider als nicht unterstützt. Siehe Screenshot.

Unterstützt die Software den Controller doch nicht? 

MFG


----------



## KLM (23 Januar 2017)

Hmmmm, da war ja was... Hatte die alte Kiste lange nicht mehr in den  Fingern. 842 hat nur die Möglichkeut des Boot-P für die Adressvergabe.  Aber lauf Screenshot hat er bereits ein, weshalb er auf Deinen Server  auch nicht mehr reagiert. Aber egal, wenn er eine hat, is doch gut, dann  solltest auch mit der CODESYSY drauf kommen - egal ob Demo oder nicht.  Unterschied zur lizenzieretn Version ist nur, dass Du kein Boot-Projekt  laden kannst. Also Ping vorausgesetzt, sonst ist der Wurm eh woanders.  Aber bei der Fehlermeldung hast Du eine Verbindung mit CODESYS, weil  sonst kein Abgleich zwischen Hardware und Zielsystemeinstellung möglich  wäre. Also entweder hast Du tasächlich ein falsches Zielsystem in der  CODESYS eingestellt oder ... hmm ... aktuelle FW-Version des 842 könnte  sowas sein wie 21?! Könnte also sein, dass die FW(13) nur die CODESYS  2.2 Runtime hat und Du deshalb mit CODESYS 2.3 nicht draufkommst. Aber  da beweg ich mich auf dünnem Eis.


----------



## KLM (23 Januar 2017)

Kurzer Blick ins Handbuch sagt folgendes:
8.2.1.5 BootP deaktivieren
Bei aktiviertem BootP-Protokoll erwartet der Controller die permanente Anwesenheit eines BootP-Servers. Ist jedoch nach einem Power-On-Reset kein BootP-Server verfügbar, dann bleibt das Netzwerk inaktiv.
Sie müssen das BootP-Protokoll deaktivieren, damit der Controller die konfigurierte  IP-Adresse aus dem EEPROM verwendet, so ist keine Anwesenheit eines BootP-Servers mehr erforderlich.


----------



## SKg (26 Januar 2017)

Hi,

der Grund warum das CODESYS nicht Einloggen wollte war der Firmwarestand.
Nach dem Update der Firmware ging es mit CODESYS auf.

Aber jetzt hat das ding seine IP verloren und ich bekomme immer noch keine IP zugewiesen.
Ich habe mal ne Supportanfrage an Wago gestellt, mal schauen was die so sagen.


MFG


----------



## SKg (26 Januar 2017)

Hi,

all meine Probleme sind gelöst.

Der Wago Support den ich hiermit sehr positiv erwähne, und nur weiter empfehlen kann, hat mir weiter geholfen!
Und ich bin nicht einmal ein Kunde mit ner Firma.


Mir wurde von Wago berichtet das die BootP-Server Software nur unter Windows XP stabil läuft, ich verwende natürlich Windows 7 Ultimate.

Die Software "Ethernet Settings" in der Version 6.8.2 (ich hatte 6.8.1)hat ab sofort die Möglichkeit die IP Manuell einzugeben, somit entfällt der BootP-Server.
Das Tool Ethernet-Settings wurde mir in der Support E-Mail direkt Verlinkt.

Somit kann ich den Beitrag als gelöst melden.

MFG


----------

